# Pregunta básica acerca de como emplear puertas logicas



## sLk (Feb 7, 2009)

Hola, tengo una duda acerca de como usar un circuito integrado, que contiene puertas logicas. Supongamos que tengo un integrado que entre las patillas 1,2,3 tiene una puerta nand. Ademas de realizar mi circuito (sea cual sea) emlpleando esas 3 patillas, tambien tengo que alimentar el integrado entre las patillas Vcc y GND? Es decir, necesito en realidad un total de 2 fuentes, una empleada para alimentar el integrado entre Vcc y GND y otra para hacer mi circuito con la puerta logica comprendida entre las patillas 1,2,3. Corregidme si me equivoco. Gracias.


----------



## Dranis (Feb 7, 2009)

Vcc supongo que serán 5V y GND 0V que te los dará la misma fuente. Supón que quieres meter un 1nand0. Entonces el 1=Vcc=5V y el 0=GND=0V. 1and0=0, not0=1 Así que en la salida deberías tener un 1=5V=Vcc. Importante es marcar el 0 como GND! Que hay gente que se piensa que el 0 no es nada y no lo conectan.


----------



## Mark TLLZ (Feb 7, 2009)

otra manera de explicar.
a la compuerta tambien la conectas a los 5volts (Vcc) para que trabaje la compuerta
y los votajes de entrada de las compuertas, 1 ó 0 logicos que el 1 logico son 5v y el 0 logico es de 0v o GND
tambien simpre que la entrada de un 0 logico a la compuerta tiene que llevar una resistencia a tierra o conectarlo a tierra porque en la compuerta existe un voltaje que se le llama "voltaje flotante" algo asi , si no la pones a tierra simpre abra un 1 logico en la entrada!
ahi te dejo la conexion de las compuertas, siempre busca el datesheet de cada compuerta porque aveces cambian la posicion de las entradas y salidas de las compuertas y tambie la posicion del Vcc Y GND de la compuerta como en el sumador.


----------



## unleased! (Feb 8, 2009)

No necesitas dos fuentes. Si el integrado lo alimentas con 5V para insertar un 1 logico solo tienes que mandar esa entrada a +vcc (en este caso 5v) y si quieres insertar un 0 logico tienes que mandar la entrada a GND (al negativo de la fuente). Si son solo puertas no hay problema pero si son contadores o flipflops e implementas interruptores o pulsadores tienen que tener un circuito antirrebotes si no te van a dar problemas.

Nota: todas las entradas en una misma puerta que no vayas a utilizar tienes que derivarlas a tierra o a +vcc dependiendo de la funcion que quieres hacer de la misma. Si la dejas suelta sin mas siempre te entrara un 1 logico en esa entrada y si trabajas con circuitos grandes esta "tonteria" puede hacer que el circuito no trabaje de forma totalmente estable.

Saludos!


----------



## sLk (Feb 10, 2009)

Es decir, por un lado uso la fuente para alimentar el integrado, y ademas tambien uso esa fuente para conectar las entradas de la compuerta. Corregidme si me equivoco, porfavor


----------



## zgouki (Feb 10, 2009)

> Es decir, por un lado uso la fuente para alimentar el integrado, y ademas tambien uso esa fuente para conectar las entradas de la compuerta. Corregidme si me equivoco, porfavor



Estas en lo correcto. Es mas: si piensas usar cualquier IC (IC= Integrated Circuit , es la forma física de tu compuerta lógica en tu caso) , siempre debes usar el voltaje de la mismsa fuente, sino no cumplirán con las funciones por las cuales fueron diseñados....
Quizas te hayas confundido al ver las representaciones de las compuertas lógicas, que casi siempre no figuran las conexiónes a Vcc y a GND, pero que en la práctica deben estar si o si. 











Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Feb 11, 2009)

sLk dijo:
			
		

> Es decir, por un lado uso la fuente para alimentar el integrado, y ademas tambien uso esa fuente para conectar las entradas de la compuerta. Corregidme si me equivoco, porfavor



Tienes razon aunque creo que zgouki ya te lo explicó bastante bien    
Pongo una foto de las practicas con puertas logicas que hice hace un par de años    
Como ves solo usabamos una fuente de alimentacion para todo el circuito, incluido para activar las entradas.


Saludos!


----------



## sLk (Feb 17, 2009)

Jejeje con fotos y todos. Gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## sLk (Feb 17, 2009)

Perdon, otra cuestion.... para hacer el cambio de nivel alto, a nivel bajo me imagino que usareis interruptores.... pero para indicar nivel bajo (0 V) no bastaría con dejar la entrada en ''circuito abierto''?


----------



## adri_ariel_05 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nonono como bien dijeron antes, 0 Volt = GND = "0" logico, el 1 al igual que el 0 es un nivel de tensión diferente nada mas q este representa el 0 volt. Para poder hacer cambios de estado lo mas recomendable o mejor dicho lo que se usa es poner, primero la tensión + (generalmente 5V) luego el interruptor q puede ser un pulsador normal abierto o normal cerrado segun quieras que sea normal que le mandes un 0 o un 1 constante a la compuerta, a seguir de este interruptor o pulsador, como quieras sigue la compuerta pero antes de esta en paralelo pones una R de 1k aprox a masa, entonces resumiendo, el 0V es GND y "0" logico. Si el pulsador esta abierto la entrada de la compuerta quedara a masa por medio de la R, si no pones la R cuando quieras que alla un 1 en la compuerta haras un corto porque estarias uniendo + con GND. Espero que te alla servido mi respuesta, gracias, saludos


----------



## unleased! (Feb 18, 2009)

sLk dijo:
			
		

> Perdon, otra cuestion.... para hacer el cambio de nivel alto, a nivel bajo me imagino que usareis interruptores.... pero para indicar nivel bajo (0 V) no bastaría con dejar la entrada en ''circuito abierto''?



No, como dije antes si quieres introducir un 0 logico (o low) tienes que mandar la entrada a GND(0V) y si quieres un 1 logico (o high) pues a +VCC(5V) Si dejas la entrada libre siempre estará presente  un 1 logico y además dejar la patilla al aire puede darte disparos erraticos  debido a fuente mal estabilizada,  electroestatica y otros. Por eso es recomendable llevar la patilla a vcc o a gnd. Además, no cuesta nada conectar un cablecito, no?.

Para hacer el cambio de nivel alto a nivel bajo y viceversa si se usan interruptores. Si quieres introducir un estado logico durante un breve periodo de tiempo (por ejemplo señales de reloj manuales) puedes usar pulsadores. Te adjunto unas fotos por si necesitas construir interruptores o pulsadores con antirrebote. Perdona la mala calidad pero no me funciona el escaner y tuve que hacerlas con la camara del portatil.

saludos

  [/img]


----------



## Bas (Abr 8, 2009)

bueno yo todavia tengo problemas con esto de las compuertas logicas, en mi caso tengo q usar el puerto paralelo de la PC que da aprox 5v, entonces por uno de los pines envio 5v a Vcc, y luego conecto GND al ground del LPT, ahora por otros pines intento enviarle 5v a las entradas del AND para ponerlo en 1 logico, pero con solo conectarlo a Vcc ya las salidas estan en 1 logico, y intente conectarla a tierra las entradas del and y ahi si estan en 0 logico pero despues nose como cambiarlo a 1 logico

Respecto a lo que menciona unleased! nose no entiendo del todo como enviar la entrada al GND para el 0 logico y como enviar la entrada a Vcc para el 1 logico, creo q es lo que necesito entender para lograr hacer las conexiones que necesito

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Bas (Abr 8, 2009)

jajaja perdon me retracto de lo dicho, al fin con la practica pude entender todo esto, ya pude hacer el circuito que ocupaba, muchas gracias aunque me ayudaron de forma indirecta

Saludos


----------



## Antonio Jesús (May 28, 2009)

Hola buenas, ¿como se calcula la resistencia que hay que poner para poner un cero lógico a la entrada de una puerta lógica? ¿que parametro debo tener en cuenta?

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 28, 2009)

mmmm no es necesario que pongas una resistencia, con solo poner el pin a GND ya es suficiente para lograr el cero logico

Claro, a menos que tengas alguna otra cosa que tambien necesite colocar un 1 logico, en cuyo caso seria mejor que postearas el circuito... .


----------



## Antonio Jesús (May 29, 2009)

Es un circuito que basicamente cuando le doy a un interruptor ponga el 1 logico, pero cuando no esta dado el interruptor, la duda es que resistencia sería la adecuada para que haya un 0 logico, por esto preguntaba que valores de la hoja de datos debo considerar, o que debo tener en cuenta para elegir la resistencia adecuada.

Basicamente es una cosa como el esquema que adjunto, he puesto unas resistencias de 1K a las entradas por poner algo.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## zgouki (May 29, 2009)

R1 debe ser de 500 Ohms y R2 = R3 = 10K Ohms.
Saludos.


----------



## Antonio Jesús (May 30, 2009)

zgouki dijo:
			
		

> R1 debe ser de 500 Ohms y R2 = R3 = 10K Ohms.
> Saludos.




Gracias por responder, pero yo lo que quiero saber es porque son 10K y no 5K o 30K por ejemplo, como se calcularía esa resistencia de 10K. La resistencia del LED ya se como calcularla, no la cambié porque no era relevante para mi, aun así gracias.

Revisando de nuevo la hoja de datos del 4071B veo que la tensión que hay en la entrada para 18V de alimentación es 0,18V.
Entonces la R mínima podrçia ser: Rmin=VImaxL/IImax, donde: Rmin = Resistencia minima para poner un cero lógico, VImaxL=Tensión en la entrada a nivel bajo (0,18V) y IImax=Corriente de entrada máxima (0,1uA).

Rmin=0,18/0,1uA= 180K

Seguramente hay algo que no he tenido en cuenta, porque también he visto en otros circuitos lo que zgouki recomienda, poner resistencias de 10K.

Como digo, ¿que valores debo tener en cuenta para calcular estas resistencias?
Os dejo los datos de la hoja de datos del integrado.

Gracias y un saludo.


----------



## unleased! (May 30, 2009)

Una puerta lógica que una de sus entradas está al aire libre por defecto le entra un 1 lógico. Si queremos introducir un 0 lógico entonces lo que hacemos es derivarla a GND. Si queremos introducir 0 y 1 lógicos alternadamente y no disponemos de un conmutador entonces lo que se hace es mantener la patilla a GND o a +VCC dependiendo de que queramos un 1 o 0 lógico por defecto y cuando necesitemos cambiar el valor lo inyectamos directamente. El problema que viene de eso es que si la patilla está a GND e introducimos un 1 lógico (+VCC) en este caso se producirá un cortocircuito. Para solventar esto se coloca una resistencia de alto valor, lo suficiente para que represente un consumo muy pequeño a la fuente, pero si el valor de la resistencia es demasiado grande la corriente que circula no es suficiente para que la puerta "entienda" que le metemos un valor a través de esa resistencia. ¿Que valor tomar? Bueno, el valor que se toma es un valor de 500µA aproximadamente y es un valor válido para todas las puertas tanto en CMOS como en TTL. Para una tensión de 12V te sería necesario una resistencia de 22kΩ aunque yo personalmente alguna vez no tenía resistencias de 22kΩ a mano y le puse una de 10kΩ y no tiene problema.
Espero haber solventado tus dudas.
Saludos.


----------



## Antonio Jesús (May 30, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Una puerta lógica que una de sus entradas está al aire libre por defecto le entra un 1 lógico. Si queremos introducir un 0 lógico entonces lo que hacemos es derivarla a GND. Si queremos introducir 0 y 1 lógicos alternadamente y no disponemos de un conmutador entonces lo que se hace es mantener la patilla a GND o a +VCC dependiendo de que queramos un 1 o 0 lógico por defecto y cuando necesitemos cambiar el valor lo inyectamos directamente. El problema que viene de eso es que si la patilla está a GND e introducimos un 1 lógico (+VCC) en este caso se producirá un cortocircuito. Para solventar esto se coloca una resistencia de alto valor, lo suficiente para que represente un consumo muy pequeño a la fuente, pero *si el valor de la resistencia es demasiado grande la corriente que circula no es suficiente para que la puerta "entienda" que le metemos un valor a través de esa resistencia*. ¿Que valor tomar? Bueno, el valor que se toma es un valor de 500µA aproximadamente y es un valor válido para todas las puertas tanto en CMOS como en TTL. Para una tensión de 12V te sería necesario una resistencia de 22kΩ aunque yo personalmente alguna vez no tenía resistencias de 22kΩ a mano y le puse una de 10kΩ y no tiene problema.
> Espero haber solventado tus dudas.
> Saludos.



Ese es el fondo de la cuestión, para familias TTL, los datos de VinL y IinL vienen especificados, pero en las CMOS no.
Como la corriente que van a consumir en la entrada será muy baja, como mucho 1uA según la hoja de datos, por tanto, si la entrada entiende un 0 lógico hasta 4V para 15V de alimentación, tomaré uno más favorable (el más favorable es 0V pero saldría una R=0 por lo que no me vale), por ejemplo 0,01V, por tanto:

R=0,01V/1uA=10K

Claro, suponiendo que ponemos una resistencia mayor, imaginemos de 5M, tendremos una tensión en la entrada de como mucho V=5M*1uA=5V por tanto nos encontraremos en el margen de indeterminación (entre 11V y 4V segun hoja de datos) de nivel logico para una alimentación de 15V.

Para el caso de los CMOS, apuesto a que si colocamos una R de 100K también funcionaría, incluso con 1M.

La semana que viene me compro este mismo, el 4071B y hago las pruebas para R=10K, 100K, 1M y 10M a ver que pasa.

Por cierto, vosotros que teneis más experiencia, en la realidad ¿que sucede si a la entrada de la puerta coloco una tensión que esté en el rango de indeterminación? ¿La salida cambia de estado continuamente? Es que quisiera saber que ocurre en la salida cuando estamos en ese rango. En clase siempre decían que no se sabía cual iba a ser su estado.

Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------

